
Even a genius has to sell himself… the remarkable resume of Leonardo da Vinci - mcenedella
https://medium.com/life-learning/even-a-genius-has-to-sell-himself-the-remarkable-resume-of-leonardo-da-vinci-453fb6d53efd#.bc348grro
======
dalke
This is one of those HN perennials. Of the 11 previous times it's come up over
the last 6 years, the ones with the most comments are
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9398856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9398856)
(35),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2234231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2234231)
(25), and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2382442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2382442)
(20).

